# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  NUMISMAGOS?

## oknarf77

AL PARECER HAY POCOS USUARIOS DE ESTE FORO Q LE DE A LA NUMISMAGIA,YA Q HAY POCOS TEMAS EN ESTE APARTADO.POR MI PARTE ME GUSTA MAS LA CARTOMAGIA PERO ME ESTOY INICIANDO EN EL MUNDILLO DE LAS MONEDAS.Q LIBRO ME RECOMENDAIS?
UN SALUDO.

----------


## BusyMan

Esta pregunta ya está respondida en múltiples hilos de este subforo.
Echate un vistazo y aparte de lo que buscas encontrarás muchísima más información interesante.
Suerte!

----------


## eidanyoson

Busy si que sabe. Pero por no ser muy borde, puedes mirar el monedas, monedas, de Tamariz, el Bobo (imprescindible) y si tienes mas nivel, puedes buscar notas de conferencia de Gea, o un librito de Joaquin Navajas, pero eso ya para Cum Laude... (y mas que no digo porque es pasarse)

----------


## Ella

bueno, con lo de pocos numismagos...hay mucha gente que le esta cogiendo el gusanillo solo que hay mucho sobre monedas disperso por alli y recien hace pocos dias han abierto esta parte del foro.
pues tienes el bobo, un gran libro e impresindible si de verdad te quieres dedicar a monedas, luego estan los libros de "numismagia" , tiene distintos volumenes, pero no vienen juegos, solo tecnica. el libro monedas, monedas y monedas, es una rutina, necesitas tambien una okito y moneda especial (plata/cobre), aparte de distintos tipos de moneda (en cuanto color o tamaño).
suerte!

----------


## oknarf77

GRACIAS POR VUESTRA AYUDA.EL LIBRO DE MONEDAS,MONEDAS Y MONEDAS LO COMPRE HACE AÑOS Y ME PARECE Q LO HE PRESTADO A ALGUIEN POR QUE NO LO ENCUENTRO POR NINGUNA PARTE (CREO Q VENIA ENCUADERNADO EN NEGRO).
ASI Q SEGUIRE BUSCANDO O SI NO LO TENDRE Q COMPRAR DE NUEVO.
Y ME TENDRE Q COMPRAR EL BOBO YA Q LO HE VISTO RECOMENDADO EN OTROS TEMAS DEL FORO.

POR CIERTO ¿NO DEBERIAMOS HABLAR DE LA MAGIA CON MONEDAS EN ESTE APARTADO DEL FORO? O ES INDIFERENTE.

GRACIAS DE NUEVO A LOS TRES POR VUESTRA AYUDA. UN MAGISALUDO.

----------


## Ella

> POR CIERTO ¿NO DEBERIAMOS HABLAR DE LA MAGIA CON MONEDAS EN ESTE APARTADO DEL FORO? O ES INDIFERENTE.
> 
> .


jeje, si, la verdad que convendria guardar un orden en el foro...solo que esta seccion se abrio hace poquito...por eso hay muchas cosas sobre monedas purulando por alli, es la razon por la que se ha abierto.
mmm, si has prestado el libro de tamariz, supongo que habra sido porque ya lo has leido, no?si te compras el bobo no lo vallas a prestar, jajajaja, o coleccionas libros de magia, ains!!!  :Lol:  
besos

----------


## oknarf77

EL CASO ES Q ME LLEVE UN TIEMPO APARTADO DE LA MAGIA,LO MISMO LO PRESTE EN EL CIRCULO AL Q IBA Q YA HACE UNOS AÑITOS O MISMO SE LO DEJE A UNOS DE MIS AMIGOS Q TAMBIEN LA DA AL TEMA.TENDRE Q HACER MEMORIA.
Y NO, NO COLECCIONO LIBROS JEJEJEJE SOLO Q HE COMPARTIDO MIS COSAS CON OTROS MAGOS AMIGOS.EL PREBLEMA ESTA EN ESOS AMIGOS Q NO TE DEVUELVEN LAS COSAS Q LES DEJAS Y LA MENTE TE PUEDE HACER UNA MALA PASADA.
P.D.: LA MAGIA HA SIDO UNA COSA Q SIEMPRE ME LA HE TOMADO MUY ENSERIO.SEGURO Q NO SE LO HE DEJADO A CUALQUIERA Q QUERIA APRENDER.LO Q PASA Q COMO YA HE DICHO,POR CIRCUNSTANCIAS DE LA VIDA ME APARTE DEL MUNDILLO (NUNCA DEL TODO) DURANTE UN LARGO PERIODO.

UN MAGISALUDO.

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Yo suelo hacer bastante numismagia, es increible lo mucho que se puede hacer con un empalme, un shuttle pass, un color change y un switch... desde rutinas de una monedas (como la one coin rutine de Slydini), vuelos metálicos, monedas al vaso... ufff incluso las matrix (prefiero chink a chink) se pueden ligar a muchos juegos o variantes como las hanging coins, monedas a través de la mesa... creo que lo bueno de la numismagia es lo visual y "sonora" que es, aparte de lo sencillo que es encontrar el lugar y momento preciso para realizarla y la fuerza que da cuando se utilizan monedas prestadas por el espectador... Al realizar un spellbound quedan  :shock: ...
Saludos

----------


## Felipe

No olvidarse del libro Monedas in Crescendo de Manuel Cuesta, aunque difícil de encontrar.

----------


## oknarf77

Al fin lo encontre,"monedas,monedas y monedas".se quedo en casa de mis padres al yo mudarme a la mia.Aparecio el libro y unas cosillas mas q tambien daba por perdida.Uff q alivio ya lo daba por perdido. 

UN MAGISALUDO.

----------


## ExTrEm0

y se pueden hacer juegos con monedas normales? O sea, no "trucadas"?

----------


## oknarf77

Claro q se puede,infinidad de ellos y ademas uno siempre lleva alguna monedilla encima,por lo q siempre vas preparado para hacer algun truquillo.

UN MAGISALUDO.

----------


## Ella

> y se pueden hacer juegos con monedas normales? O sea, no "trucadas"?


pues la respuesta es SIIIIIII, jajajaja, parece increible,no? se pueden hacer muchas, muchas, muchisimas cosas, y no solo rutinas....
solo que en muchos libros te encontraras que te piden monedas especiales, sobre todo en los libros en los que se habla un poco de todo(cluse up)....
con que hagas aparecer una moneda y luego aparecerla...ufff, para ti a lo mejor es algo natural proque dices (es algo facil de hacer) pero date cuenta que para la gente que  lo ve no, jejejeje

----------


## BusyMan

Al fin y al cabo cuando más simple el efecto más mágico... y para eso lo mejor elementos simples.
Tomar una moneda, desvanecerla, multiplicarla, o transformarla es lo más mágico que se puede hacer y para eso te bastan tus deditos.

Meter monedas especiales resultará en efectos complejos: ''donde había tres ahora hay dos porque esa tercera ahora está aquí que al frotarla cambia de color y mientras la parto en dos la hago fusionarse con esta otra".
Como la graaaaaaa (respirar)... aaaaaan mayoría de aficionados sólo son profanos con un conejito en su tarjeta de visita (Darwin Ortiz dixit) y ya conocen esos métodos simples, las casas de magia ven más mercado de negocio en sacar productos trucados que engañen al aficionado medio y que luego además lo compren.
Ni más ni menos.

Un profano ''virgen'' no ve la diferencia entre un empalme y descarga a una cascarilla. El mago vago lo ve como su salvación :P

Pozezo, me voy a dormir

----------


## zaratustra

Alguien sabe donde puedo adquirir Monedas in Crescendo de Manuel Cuesta, todos hablan muy bien de ese libro pero no lo encuentro en ningun sitio. Gracias

----------


## trib

hola !!
me podriais decir donde puedo encontrar el libro "el bobo". en tienda magia no esta.
gracias  :?:

----------


## Ella

no esta? que raro.. a lo mejor es porque lo has buscado como bobo, buscalo como magia con monedas o escribe en el buscador monedas y aparecera...(antes era asi)

----------


## Ella

aqui esta el link:
http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...96e9cef34c38f4

----------


## trib

gracias ella. el libro tiene que estar muy bien porque es bastante caro, ¿cuantas paginas tiene?

----------


## cesar1982

soy nuevo en el foro tengo el libro firmado por el amigo manuel,la verdad es que es de lo mejor que visto.por cierto soy de madrid,si alguien lo necesita y manuel da el visto bueno se podria hablar con el

----------


## bender the offender

No hagais numismagia. No compensa el esfuerzo: te gastas el dinero comprando cosas raras, la gente piensa que eres un tío extraño cuando te ve practicar, no es cierto que sirva para ligar y además...ofende a DIOS!!!

P.D. : la cascarilla esta considerada como un objeto diabolico desde el concilio de Trento

----------


## correka

> No hagais numismagia. No compensa el esfuerzo: te gastas el dinero comprando cosas raras, la gente piensa que eres un tío extraño cuando te ve practicar, no es cierto que sirva para ligar y además...ofende a DIOS!!!
> 
> P.D. : la cascarilla esta considerada como un objeto diabolico desde el concilio de Trento


 :Confused: ? mmmm
jeje

Aprovechando el hilo y para no abrir otro,
¿Alguien sabe donde conseguir las notas de conferencia de Miguel Angel Gea??

Gracias!!

----------


## BusyMan

¿Cuáles?

----------


## correka

Hola Busy
Pues notas sobre monedas, tecnicas de enmangues... no tengo nada de Gea y me gustaría estudiarle pero lo único que sé es que existen notas de conferencias y que está preprando un libro.
No sabría concretarne nada más (ya sé que te parezco un "pardillo") ya que no he asistido a ninguna conferencia suya y no pertenezco a ningún circulo mágico para poder acceder a más información.

Gracias

----------


## Mr.Mind

Tambien esta (aunque no se si es considerado como libro) "Mi magia con sus monedas", aunque sin haberse estudiado antes el libro de Joaquin no se les puede sacar partido...

----------


## Vladisephi

yo te recomiendo un DVD muy bueno para iniciarse, se llama:

In the Beginning There Were Coins

es de Jay Noblezada y para principiantes es una pequeña joya

----------

